# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ܔخَلجات نفسٍ.. بيني وبينها ،، أنا وهي!! ܓ ‏

## حكمة

*خَلجات نفس متجددة* 

*الرحيل (1)*

*كل لحظة نعيشها في هذه الحياة نتعلم فيها الكثير ،،*  
*وكما يقال أن الحياة مدرسة،،*

*نعم مدرسة فيها الكثير والكثير ،،*
*وتعرض علينا هذه المدرسة الشين والزين ،*
*والنبيه هو ذاك الذي من دروسها يستفيد ،،*
*وقد تعلمت منها الكثير وفي الفترة الراهنة بدأ لي أمر مهم كنت على يقين منه*
*والآن زدت به يقين على يقين،،،*
*آلا وهو :*
*أنه ومهما اجتمعنا وطال اجتماعنا فهناك ولا بد من رحيل* 
*،، نعم كلنا راحلون ،،*
*راحلون عن بعض وإن كثر اللقاء وإن استحكم الالتصاق،،* 
*راحلون عن المكان لمكان آخر ،،*
*راحلون عن الديار فتغربنا الأسفار ،،*
*راحلون عن الأهل والأصدقاء ،،* 
*تاركون العمل والزملاء*
*راحلون ،، كلنا راحلون*
*نتفق في المسمى (الرحيل)*
*ولكن هناك رحيل يختلف عن رحيل ،،*
*فرحيل مر ،، ورحيل يسر*

*نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل بقاؤنا ؛ بقاء فيه خير**،* 
*وأن يجعل رحيلنا خير رحيل ،،* 
** 

*سألتها نفسي ماذا يجب عليَ قبل الرحيل ،،؟* 
*قالت :*
*اعملي الخير وبالخير اقتدي* 
*واعلمي أن كل أعمالنا هي آثارنا التي تبقى خلفنا* 
*فلا بديل للأثر الطيب قبل الرحيل ،،* 
*أعلم أني مودعة ،، مودعة لكل شيء لصيق بي ،،*

*ولن أترك خلفي إلا سيرتي وعملي ،،*
*فكيف أريد أن يستقبلني رب العباد وكيف يتذكرني الأصحاب والأحباب ؟*
*فلنترك كلنا سيرة طيبة عطرة لذاتنا نحن قبل أي شيء آخر*
*،،*
*ومن ثم و إن غبنا قالوا عنا* *:*
*كان هنا (شخص يستحق أن نترحم عليه* *)* *،،،*
*الله يرحمنا برحمته ،* 


*خَــلـــجـــــ نفس ــات (متجددة،،،)* 
*أم بدر ،،، حكمة خالدة*

----------


## حكمة

راحة النفس 
والنفس ومابين الإقبال والإدبار ،،
الله أكبر
عندما تكون النفس هادئة مطمئنة
فتحضر مجلس ذكر ،، فترتفع النفس وتسمو
محلقة في جو إيماني رائع ،،يكسوه الخشوع
والرجوع إلى الحق والفضيلة
الله أكبر
وعندما النفس قلقة، مكتئبة ، مكدرة وحزينة
فتلتقي بمن يذكرها بالله ،،
فتطمئن ، تسعد ، وتغدو صافية نقية وقد اغتسلت من الهموم والغموم 
الله أكبر
تضادان ،، جمعهما (مجلس ذكر) فتوحد النتيجة
نتيجة محققة لا شك فيها ،، فمن يرجو صفاء القلب
فتلك والله من المنقيات الأكيدة ،، 
 
سألتها :
آيا نفسي فهل من منقيات أخرى تحقق للقلب السعادة ؟
قالت :
هناك (الجامعة الشاملة) ,, عليك بها ،، اسعي إليها ،، بل عليكِ أن تلتحقي بصفوفها ،،
جامعة لا تحتاج إلى تسجيل،،
ولا أوراق رسمية أو سيرة ذاتية
ولا مشقة ولا عناء للوصول إليها ،،
السبيل إليها ،، ممهد ،، مبسط ،، ممدود كبسط الماء،،
إنها (الجامعة الشاملة) 
والتي سمعتها تعدت الحدود وبلغت أعالي السماء ،،
جامعة (إذاعة القرآن الكريم من المملكة العربية السعودية ). 

ألم يأن لنلتحق ؟ 

خَــلـــجـــــ نفس ــات (متجددة،،،)
أم بدر ،،، حكمة خالدة

----------


## حكمة

حِكَايَةُ بيني وبينها

عُلْبَةَ الصَّلْصَة وَاخْتِبَارٌ الْعُمْرَ !

 


- قالت أم عبد الله مندهشة: يا الله هناك أشياء كثيرة من حولنا تغيرت ، لم تعد كما كانت ،
ألا تلاحظين ذلك ؟
ألا تلاحظين تلك المتغيرات التي حدثت من حولنا ؟
- سألتها أنا في شوق لمعرفة هذه التغيرات خاصة وأنها كانت في حماس حين نظرتها تتكلم ،،
لم تعد الأشياء كما كانت ..!!،، 
وما هذه الأشياء التي لم تعد كما كانت يا أم عبد الله؟
حتما فالسالفة كبيرة ،، والأمر بليغ ، ،،

- قالت ،، ألم تنظري أن الدنيا لم تعد كما كانت فكل شيء تقريبا تغير ؟

نظرت إليها وأنا في حالة استغراب وفي وضع اندهاش واضح ،، 
- قالت لا تندهشي ولا تستغربي بل هي الحياة بالفعل هكذا ،،

في الحقيقة أخيتي لم تفهم من استغرابي واستنكاري إلا أنهما من حال الدنيا ،، أبدا فحالي كان لما صدر منها ،، 
خيلت لي وإن كنت لا أعرفها لقلت أن هذه المرأة الأربعينية ،، تتحدث وكأنها في المئوية!!
ولكني قلت فلتصبري ،، ولتستمعي لما تقول فيبدو لي أن لديها خطب عظيم وإلا ما كانت أقدمت على مثل هذه المقدمة فأنا أعرفها لاتتقدم بمقدمات إلا وإن كان الأمر يتحتم تلك المقدمة ،،!!
اقتربت منها حتى استمع إليها جيدا ،،
فلا أريد أن افقد كلمة مما تقول تجعلني أفقد معنى حديثها فتتهمني بعدم التركيز ،
أو وكما عاهدتها فهي دائما تتهمني بقصر سمعي ،، ونظري !!


- نعم أخيتي ،، تفضلي /
- قالت بنبرات لا أدري كيفيتها ولا حالتها، نبرات كانت تغلف صوتها ،، 
ولكني وعلى كل حال أحسست من تلك النبرات إنها استنكار ، وتعجب !!
: انظري لوضعنا وحالنا ،، 
انظري لحال الناس ،،
انظري للجو ،
للمأكل والمشرب واللباس؟؟
- آه ،، أخيتي الآن سوف تستعرض المتغيرات التي ولطالما أشبعتني هي على مدى الأيام والأعوام،،

- نعم يا أخيتي ،، تغيرت الحياة ،، 

- قاطعتني فجأة : أنت وإن تكلمتي عن المتغيرات سوف تتكلمين عن متغيراتك أنت أما أنا فسوف أتكلم عن عموم المتغيرات ،، استمعي إلي،،
قالت وأنا أستمع إليها كعادتي ،،
فأنا جل مسرتي وعظيم غبطتي حين أستمع لتلك التي تتحفني دوما بما يجول في خاطرها 
- قالت: مؤخرا اختلفت المذاقات ألا تلاحظي؟
- قلت لها: عن أي مذاقت تتكلمين ؟
- قالت: مذاق الأطعمة 
هناك اختلاف في مجمل الطعم والرائحة ،،
- تسألت : كيف؟
- قالت : الطماطم مثلا أصبح لها طعم غير الذي نعرفها ،، وحتى رائحتها ،، اختلفت ،،
- قلت : ربما !!
- قالت : الماء ،، الماء بات له طعم
- قلت : نعم !!
- قالت : الهواء 
- قلت : وما به الهواء (الآخر،، خير !! عسى مابه شر ؟)!!
- قالت مبتسمة : أنه يدخل من النافذة بغبار فلو تفضتلي أغلقي النافذة!!
آه ،،في ذلك أنت محقه ،، فقد كنت أظنها سوف تقول أن الهواء أصبح مرئي للعين ،، !!
صبرا قلتها لنفسي لم الاستعجال والظلم هنا ليس له مجال ،،،
تابعت حديثها ،،
وقالت : هل تتخيلي أن شركات الأغذية أصبحت تغلق منتجاتها بقوة محكمة ،، 
حتى أني في الأيام الأخيرة إن أردت أن أفتح علبة الصلصة لا أستطيع فتحها !!
لا أدري لم كل هذا؟
هل هو خوف من الجو الملوث الذي يحيط بنا ؟
-والله أني وفي تلك اللحظة لم تمتلكني إلا ضحكة بصوت لم أعاهد ضحكتي به منذ زمان طويل ،،
أضحك الله سنك يا أم عبد الله ،، علبة الصلصلة لم تستطيعي فتحها !!
أكملت قائلة : نعم ،، المصانع أحكموا الغلق وحتى كيس المكرونة حين أردت أن أفتحه لم استطع فتحه كالمعتاد ؛ إلا بالسكين فقد قمت بقطع الكيس بالسكين أتتخيلين ذلك؟!!!
ممم!!
برأيك أن المصانع أحكمت الغلق على أكياس المكرونة وعلب الصلصة هاا،، خوفا من التلوث الذي يغلف الجو والذي يخترق الغلاف الجوي !!مممم
ودعتني واستودعتني الله.. كعادتها بإبتسامة في الحقيقة هي ملازمتها دائما وأبد،،
لم أدري بحالي و نفسي إلا وأنا أبتسم مرة أخرى وأنا أتأهب للنوم،، سألني زوجي عم ما بي؟
- قلت له لا تهتم ،، 
- قال بل مهتم ،، 
- قلت له أمر ومضى ،،
- قال : لا لم يمضي الأمر ؛ وإلا وكيف بالبسمة مازالت حاضرة ؟
أخبريني عن سبب تلك التي اضاءت وجهك ،، وأحمرت به خدك 

- قلت له أبدا ؛ هو موقف مر بي حين كنت مع أم عبد الله ،،
- قال أختي!!
- قلت نعم 
- قال ماذا ؟ خبريني،، أم عبد الله أمرها جليل وحديثها خطير ،،
قولي ،، رعاك الله ، دعيني أبتسم 
- قلت له بما دار من فم أم عبد الله ،،
ولا أدري به إلا وهو يضحك بمثل تلك التي كانت مني في حينها ،، 
سبحان الله ،، أن نكون ذا خاصيات واشتراكات نفسية ومعنوية متقاربة ومتشابها ،، اللهم أدمها ،، 
وما قلتها أنا ولكنه هو من قالها :
إذا أختي لم تعترف بعد بأن قوتها خرت ،، وألبس الضعف جسمها ، وارتحل الشباب ، والشيخوخة قد حلت ،،
رمقته حينها بنظرة (فقط نظرة واحدة من دون أن أتفوه بكلمة واحدة) يعرف هو ، هو فقط معناها ،، دخل على آثارها في سبات عميق !!

لم ينتهي الحديث حيث هنا ،،

ففي اليوم الثاني وبما أنه يوم عطلة أسبوعية والكل ينتظر مني الدخول إلى المطبخ لتحضير وجبة غذاء بنفسي ومن يدي والتي طالما يفتقدونها طوال الأسبوع (هذه الوجبة) ، وبينما أنا أهم بفتح علبة الصلصة ،، حقيقة لم استطع فتحها ،، وكنت ولا شعوريا أحدث نفسي بما تسمع أذني ،، (والله عن جد شكل المصانع أجادوا الغلق المحكم ،، يا لهذه علبة الصلصة المجنونة )،،
في هذه اللحظة كان زوجي العزيز يمد يده ويأخذ العلبة ويفتحها بكل سلاسة وسهولة وسلمني علبة الصلصة!!،، 
وخرج من المطبخ وتلك الضحكة التي سمعتها منه بالأمس بت أسمعها واضحة وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار ،،
(كانت هناك غيمة ترابية تحجب الشمس عن الرؤية )
رغم ذلك إلا أني أحسست بحرارة تلف المكان وبضوء ساطع يحرق الكيان’’

استدركت الحادثة في ثوان فهاهي و العبرة القاسية تمر من أمامي فبلأمس القريب كانت ضحكتي الرنانة عليها ،، وها هو الآن يضحك عليّ ،، فهل من معتبر؟؟!!
المهم ،،، تبعته حيث المجلس 
ماذا تقصد بضحكتك هذه هاا هيا أخبرني ؟
هل تقصد بم قلته أمس في أختك؟
قال مداعبا ،، حاشا وكلا،،
أنت الشباب كله ، والشباب كله أنت ...
(وهل يستطيع أن يقول غير ذلك !!!) ابتسامة 


وقفة

الصعب والصعب برمته وكله 
واللا مقبول ألبتة ،، والمرفوض وبشدة 
أن تسمع المرأة ما يشكك من شبابها وحيويتها وإن كان بالتلميح وليس بالتصريح ،،
ومن من؟ 
من ذاك الذي كل يوم تثبت له أنها فتاتة الصغيرة المدللة الرشيقة , صاحبة النشاط والحيوية العشرينية !!

تعلموا أيها الرجال اللباقة في الكلام وحسن العشرة ؛ تعيشوا في وئام وسلام : 
فكلمة منكم قد تغرق المسكينة في بحور من الهموم 
وبإبتسامة لا تكلفكم شيئا تجعلها تسبح بين النجوم

أم بدر .... حكمة 
يتبع...

----------


## حكمة

بيني وبينك ،،،،
عزيزتي 
هل فينا من تمارس فتح علبة الصلصة يوميا ؟
هل منا من حاولت في العهد القريب أو الوقت الماضي أن تفتح علبة الصلصة هذه؟

إن لا ؛ 

ماذا يضر لو أن كل منا جربت أن تفتح علبة الصلصة ؟!

وإن نعم ؛ 

خبريني كيف كانت النتيجة ؟
وهل هناك استعانة بقريب لفتحها ؟؟

لا عليكِ ياعزيزتي الناعمة ،، لا عليكِ
فمهما كانت النتيجة ،، 
ستبقي ناعمة ، 
وسيحتاجون لقوتكِ دائما 
علما بأن القوة ليست في الأيدي يا غالية 
بل القوة لها مصادر أخرى وكلنا يعلمها ..

من خلف علبة الصلصة :

أقول مستعينة بالله الواحد الأحد ؛ ثقي يا عزيزتي :

ليس شرط أن علبة الصلصة (معجون الطماطم ) مقياس للقوة .. 
نعم ليست مقياس حقيقي بل هي ليست دليل على الضعف والوهن وتقدم العمر ،،

وأصلا وفي الأصل ليست هي اختبار ،، !!

ولكن ،، 

ولكن فلنحاول الآن أن نفتحها ،، 
ومن ثم نجرب أن نفتحها بعد عدة أعوام !!!

ابتسامتكم تسعدني ؛؛؛ لا تنسوها ....

يتبع،،،،

----------


## حكمة

*أنا وهي* 
*مؤخرا أخبرتني أخت عزيزة وغالية إلى قلبي ،،*
* أخبرتني بفائدة تخص اختبار العمر من خلال علبة الصلصة،،*
*أختي الفاضلة تفيدنا بالتالي تقول رعاها الله :*
*أخبري أخو أم عبد الله ،، أن علبة الصلصة ليست أبدا مقياس لاختبار العمر ،،*
*ففتحها جدا يسير ،* 
*وأمرها سهل وبسيط* 
*إليكم الخطوة التالية ودعو عنكم الكأبة تطير :*
*أقلبي علبة الصلصة فوق تحت ،،* 
*وأضربي عليها ضربات خفيفة بعظمة الكف ومن ثم أقلبيها لتفتحيها ،،،*
*سوف تندهشين من النتيجة ،،،*
*هل جربت كل امرأة هذه الطريقة ؟؟؟!!!!*
*فلنحاول أن نظهر وكما يجب ،،،،* 
*بأننا قويات ،،*

وقفة
ليتني على علم بتلك المعلومة من قبل ذلك الموقف والذي بان لي أمامه أني كبيرة ضعيفة مهزومة !!!

*حياكم الله*

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسن الله إليكِ أيتها الكريمة الشريفة / أم بدر ..
مرورٌ سريعٌ عاجل (ابتسامة) ، ولي عودة بإذن الرحمن لقراءة ما جادتْ به أناملكِ المباركة ..
ربي يحفظكِ ..

----------


## حكمة

الحمدلله (3)
وثقافة الشبع 
قالت : 
مازلت أتذكر ذلك الموقف الذي حدث منذ عدة سنوات وبينما كان أبني البكر مازال في صفوف الدراسة المبكرة للمرحلة الابتدائية ،،
نعم مازال شريط ذلك الموقف يتحرك أمام عيني كلما أحسست بالجوع والعطش وكلما أصبت بالشبع !!! 

وبينما كان عبد الله يتناول وجبة الغذاء مع أقرانه من أطفال العائلة إذ به يقول الحمد لله من بعد أن ارتشف قليل من الماء،،
وكان الأطفال الآخرون مازالوا يتناولون وجبتهم المحببة إليهم ،،
برهة من الزمن كانت فاصل بين الحمد لله الذي نطق بها عبد الله وبين معاودته لتناول وجبته مرة أخرى ،، وبينما هو يهم بتناولها أصاب الجميع ذهول واندهاش ،، وترجمت هذه التعبيرات الصامتة والمرسومة على الوجوه سؤال وجه من أحد أبناء العمومة إلى أبن عمهم :
لقد قلت الحمد لله (وذلك يعني أنك شبعت ) فكيف تعود للأكل مرة ثانية ؟ ! 
نظر عبد الله إليهم وقد لاحظته ومن طرف العين بأنه كان ينظر إليَ لعلي أستطيع أن أنقذه من ذلك السؤال المفاجىء ..
أراد أن يستعين بي ،، لكني تركته يقف أمام هذا الموقف بكل شجاعة ،، 
استجمع قوته واعتدل في جلسته ،، وبكل ثقة أجاب على سؤال ابن عمه :
أنا لم أقل الحمد لله لأني شبعت !!
بل أقولها ( الحمد لله ) في كل حين !! 
الله أكبر 
في تلك اللحظة قمت من على سفرة الطعام فقد استوفى الابن الإجابة في جملة واحدة ،، 
وأحسست حينها أن مسؤوليتي في متابعة الأبناء في ذلك اليوم الاستثنائي وهم يتناول الطعام ربما انتهت بغرس ثقافة دينية جديدة بددت الثقافة السطحية التي كانت تسيطر على سلوكياتهم ،، 

 


ثقافة الشبع والحمد !!
قلت لها متعجبة (نفسي)
إن كانت الحمد لله والمفترض بنا أن تقال في جميع الحالات ،،
وإن كان فينا القائمين القائلين الدائمين الحمد الله في كل الأوقات
أخبرتها نفسي بأن الكثير والكثير وحتى حين الشبع وفي الفرح 
لا يقولونها ،، (جهلا منهم وإهمال) ،، ولكن من يعذرهم في عدم ثنائهم لرب العباد ، من يمنحهم المسامحة في هذا النكران والإجحاف لعدم تعظيم الإله وتبيان المحبة له وإظهارها في كلمة تشتمل على معاني عظيمة لصفات تقتصر لله وحده تعالى ،، ألا وهي (الحمدلله)،، 
لقد رأيت الكثير وقد تناسوا أمرها ،، ربما قالوها إذا سمعوا من يرددها أمامهم في موقف ما ،، وينسون بعد ذلك أمرها ،، أور بما قالوها من طرف اللسان في تعبير كثير ما نسمعه عند حدوث أمر لا يرضيهم 
( الأمر حصل وخلاص وإيش نقول ،، ياللا الحمدلله على كل حال !!)،، 
أهي تفضلا على رب النعم والأرزاق ؟!!
تعالى الله عم يقولون  

اتخذوها عادة ،، 
ونسوا إنها عبادة تتجدد نيتها مع تجدد الأنفاس في الشهيق والزفرات ،في كل الصلوات ، منذ إشراقه شمس الصباح إلى حلول الظلام ، مع حلول النعم ومع زوال الألم ، مع الصحة والمرض ومع الغنى والفقر ،،
الحمدلله في كل الأحوال ،،، 
وفي كل الأحوال الحمدلله ..
والحمد لله رب العالمين  

أم بدر ،،،، حكمة 
----------------- 




> ربوع الإسلام





> أحسن الله إليكِ أيتها الكريمة الشريفة / أم بدر ..
> 
> مرورٌ سريعٌ عاجل (ابتسامة) ، ولي عودة بإذن الرحمن لقراءة ما جادتْ به أناملكِ المباركة ..
> ربي يحفظكِ ..


وإليكِ أحسن الله وبارك الله فيكِ أخيتي الفاضلة ربوع الإسلام ،،

على ثقة أنا ياأخية ؛ بأن ماجادت به أناملي ليست إلا محاولات متواضعة فقيرة ولن تكون إلا كأنا الفقيرة لربها ،، 
فإن لقت استحسانكم فذلك من حسن استقبالكم ،، وإلا فهي وكما أسلفت لكِ من قبل (متواضعة) ولن تكون إلا كذلك ولا جدال في ذلك ،،
ربوع الإسلام ،، جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## حكمة

مع من يانفسي ؟
مع الذي وحين تحين ساعة الصرفة يخلع رداء العمل والمسؤولية ،، 
أم مع من يتأبط مسؤوليته لخارج العمل ويتعايش معها بكل وفاء؟
مع الالتصاق والوفاء للعمل ،،
أم مع الانفصال وعدم الاتصال ؟
كثير من الأحيان ، يصادفنا في العمل متتابعات تجعلنا نباشر العمل من منازلنا 
فأي تأخير عن تلك المتابعات يحدث تأخر في سير عجلة العمل ،،
مما ينتج عنه تقصير وتأخير إلى جانب التأنيب ،،،
منهم من يقول :
نحن نعمل فقط خلال ساعات الدوام ،،،
غير ذلك فليس لنا في الأمر وليس علينا إلزام بالمتابعة
،،،
الوفاء للعمل 
حق و واجب ؟
أم أتقاضى على الساعات الراتب وغير ذلك أقول : (سلام) !!
مع من ؟
سألتها :
كيف كنتِ ؟
قالت :
العمل جزء من شخصية الإنسان ،، والمحب والمخلص لعمله لا ينفك عن التفكير به ،،
كثير منا عمله يحتاج إلى أن يقاسمه يومه ،، أن يقاسمه نومه !!
يقاسمه عائلته ،،
لا فكاك // ولكن هناك اتزان 
أن أوازن بيني وبينه (العمل)
--------
وفي يوم حدث هذا مني :
ففي ذات مساء شاركت أحلى اللحظات العائلية باتصالات عمل لا بد منها !!
فما كان بيني وبينه (زوجي) إلا أن قالها غاضبا حانقا ،،
يا أنا يا الشغل !!
انتفضت ،، 
وسارت القشعريرة في كل جزء من جسمي ،، 
هزتني تلك الكلمات ،، (تهديد) ووعيد ،، ما أقساها
أن يقولها زوجي فذلك يعني أنها بلغت ،،
نعم ؛ بلغت مبلغها في التجني وعلى من؟
على أبو عيالي وتاج رأسي !!
يا لنفسي ،، أ من قبل لم تعي ؟
جعلتيه يقولها ،،!!
أعرفه لن يقولها إلا من بعد تمادي وتخطي ،،
فهل حقا تماديتي وتعديتي الحدود المرسومة ؟
حدود وضعت ضوابطها من قبل : 
(البيت بيت ، والعمل عمل ) 
لمَ لم تفصلي ؟
وكيف لي أن أفصل ،، وهناك توابع للعمل يجب ولابد منها ،،
أن أكون ذا مسؤولية ،، ويتطلب مني اتصالات ،، وإعداد وتحضير أوراق ،، 
كيف لي أن أبات وحقيبة العمل تحتاج لمراجعات ؟؟!!
أعترف أني و مع مرور الوقت إزداد حبي وإخلاصي للعمل ،
وفي المقابل كان لا يمر يوم إلا ويقول ، زاد تقصيرك في البيت !!
انظري يا نفسي وأحكمي :
فإن أكون مجتهدة في عملي على حساب بيتي وأسرتي لا ليست من شيمتي ،،
أن يقولها ويعيدها مرات كثيرة : أنتِ مقصرة 
مقصرة في بيتي تلك والله أبد لا أرضاها لنفسي ،،
سألت ذات يوم؛ (طبعا نفسي)
هل الأزواج يغيرون من نجاحات زوجاتهن ؟
فلم أجد الإجابة الشافية ،، بل وجدتها ،، أو وبالأصح وحتى لا ألوم من يشاركني حياتي ،،، استبدلت السؤال بتقرير هام
المرأة ليس لها إلا بيتها !!!
فإن كانت هناك دلائل في تأكيد وجود الغيرة ،، 
فهي لا تعنيني وإن أصابتني من قريب أو بعيد ،،
إنما كان هناك قرار وتأكيد لابد منه :
وداعا للعمل وأهلا بالبيت !!!
أم بدر__ حكمة

----------


## حكمة

(افعل خير.. تجد خير)

انسحبت في هدوء من مجلسها وذهبت على غير عادتها إلى الركن البعيد من المنزل.. أخذت موضعها بعيدة عن الأعين وكأنها على موعد شخصي مع الماضي ..جلست تحدث نفسها حديثا هامسا على ضوء القمر وكأنها تقص قصة من وحي الخيال.. فهل حقا ما كنت تحدث به نفسها ليس إلا من نسج الخيال بعيدا عن الواقع ؟؟!!
أخذت تتذكر الأيام الماضية .. 

فأبت ذكريات السنين أن تعرض أمام عينها إلا وكأنه شريط لفيلم وثائقي..فها هو شريط الفيلم يعرض وهاهي تقص:


عندما عبد الله كان غرسا صغيرا كانت ترسله أمه قبل وقت الإفطار إلى المسجد المجاور لمنزلهم يحمل ما تيسر من الطعام والشراب ليقوم بتوزيعه على فطرة المسجد
كان يحمل طعاما الإفطار في حياء وخجل.. يذهب إلى المسجد مع الحارس والسائق ويعود مسرعا إلى البيت والخجل يعتريه..


لا يعلم حينها أن ما يقوم به هو خير .. 


فقد كان في مخيلته وإدراكه المتواضع بأنه يقوم بعمل غير طبيعي ولكن ما هو مردوده لا يعلم..!!!
ففي ذلك الوقت كانت تنظر إليه أعين الصبية بنظرات غريبة أحس منها وكأنه يفعل أمرا مشين!!!..


على عكس نظرات كبار السن التي كانت تدخل في قلبه الغبطة والسرور فتشجعه على ذلك العمل!!
استمرت الحالة على هذا المنوال في رمضان أعوام وأعوام


وبتشجيع من الجميع. 


ولم يمضي كثير من الزمن فعلم واستدرك بأمر ما كان يقوم به وأجره العظيم .. 


علم أنه كان يقوم بإطعام الصائمين، وكبر ذلك الفرع واشتد ساعده.. فأخذ يحث اخوته الصغار في السعي على ذلك الخير وشاء الله وقدر له أن يحصل ويكمل تعليمه الجامعي خارج ديار المسلمين ..


حقا أمرا غريب!


وما الغريب في ذلك..؟؟؟


الغريب في ذلك أنه شاب مسلم يدرس في الخارج لا حول له ولا قوة وهاهو رمضان االرابع يقضيه عن الوطن والأهل بعيد.. صوم .. دراسة ومشقة نفسية وبدنية تحيط به من جميع الاتجاهات ..


وقلب الأم يتنغص في اليوم أربعة وعشرون ساعة وأكثر..!!
كيف لا وفلذة كبدها غائب عن أحلى أيام العمر كلها..


أيام رمضان كيف لا... وأبنها ليس معها في عمرتها الرمضانية؟
كيف لا.. وهي تفكر في مشربه ومأكله..وكيف هو حاله؟
والذي برد على قلبها وهون عليها أمرها وحزنها 


أن الله يسر له في إقامته بالصحبة الطيبة.. فتعرف هناك على مسلمين من بني جنسه ومن أخوان له من مختلف البلاد العربية.. يجتمعون قبل وقت الإفطار ويذهبون إلى مسجد الجالية القريب من مسكنهم وهناك يجدوا الرعاية التامة والضيافة الكاملة من قبل المشرفين على هذا المسجد من متطوعين مسلمين مقيمين.. أصبحت هذه السنة الرابعة التي يفطر فيها مع الصائمين في مسجد الولاية التي يقطنها والتي يشرف على إعداد الإفطار فيها عائلات الجاليات المسلمة هناك فكل عائلة تأتي بما يتيسر لها من الأطعمة..


(جزاء هم ربي عنا وعن أبنائنا خيرالجزاء..)
إفطار جماعي
يومي في آخر قارات العالم السبع!!


سبحان الله.


تذكرت الأم حوار عبر القارات دار بينها وبين ابنها ومن بين ذلك الحوار كانت تلك المحادثة :: 


- قال الابن محدثا أمه:
إيش أخبار المسجد ؟ والفطور؟


قالت الأم :
المسجد بخير.. وأهل الخير كثير ولله الحمد 


- قال في صوت ونبرات الحمد تكتسيه ..


والله يا أمي ما راح تصدقي أن أبنك يفطر في المسجد!!!!
من كان يصدق هذا الشيء؟؟؟
(قالها وكأنه يتذكر العمل الذي كان يقوم به في خدمة فاطرين مسجده)


قالها والأم تتخيل ما كان في السابق والوجوه الفطرة البشوشة حين كان يقدم لهم الإفطار.. وحال لسانهم يدعو له..


- قال مسترسلا: 
والله يا أمي جميع أصناف الطعام متواجد .. وبجميع الأشكال والألوان.... ورغم كثرة الفاطرين يا أمي يخيل لنا بأن الطعام قد لا يكفي ولكنه يشبعنا ويزيد!!
سبحان الله يا أمي .. ربنا يحط فيه البركة!!!


انتهى.


سبحان الله..الحمد لله .. الله أكبر


فلنتذكر معا:


وليعلم الجميع .. أن تفطير المساجد ليس حكرا على الفقير أو المسكين..
بل هو أيضا للمحتاج وعابر السبيل.. وأعرف الكثير ممن يتركون بيوتهم ويأتون بالطعام ويساعدون في إعداد سفرة الفطور في ساحات المساجد، يشرفون بأنفسهم ويشاركون خدمهم وسائقيهم اللقمة الهنيئة.. تلك والله روح الإخاء والتواضع في الإسلام .. ..
فلنجرب ذلك يا أخوان .. إن في ذلك والله لذة تضاهي لذة قطرات الماء التي تدخل الجوف الظمآن ولذة تضاهي مجرى الماء البارد الذي تبتل به العروق من شدة العطش..




رمضان قادم ولم يبقى عليه كثير ؛ من هنا أدعو الجميع .. 


بأن يقدموا الخير في جميع صوره وأن لا يبخلوا ولا يتكاسلوا أبدا في تقديم يد العون إلى المحتاج والمسكين
فحتما خيره إليك مردود وأن كنت في غنى عنه.. 
عمل الخير ثوابه مردود عاجلا في الدنيا أو آجلا في الآخرة .. 


فمن يفعل الخير يجزيه الله به خير ومن حيث لا يعلم .. 


ويأتيه في أي مكان يكون..


وربما يصل مردود هذا الخير إلى الأقربين إليك...


والمحيطون بك..
الخير لا يأتي إلا بخير
وجزاءه حتما مردود .. مردود .. مردود.


اللهم أحفظ أبناء المسلمين وشبابها في كل مكان وزمان اللهم يسر لهم أمرهم وبارك لهم في أعمارهم وأوقاتهم وأحفظ اللهم دينهم ودنياهم.. اللهم ووفقهم للصحبة الطيبة التي تعينهم على أمر دينهم.. اللهم آمين




ܔأم بدرܓ

2008

----------


## حكمة

متى موعد الصحوة 

تمر بنا نحن بنو الإنسان فترات لا نعرف لها مسمى 
بل لها مسمى ولكن نجهلها أو نتجاهلها !!
استحياء ، أو عدم مبالاة ،، 
ربما عدم دراية بالمواقف ومسمياتها ،،
فتلك تجعلنا نبدو في صورة الجهلة وهي صورة سوداء قاتمة ، 
وإن أردنا التعبير الشامل الوافي لقلنا أنها تجعلنا نبدو حمقاء ،
فكيف لنا أن نشاهد
ونرى ونتعايش يوميا وفي كل حين مع متعايشات بذيئة سيئة ، عقيمة؟
إلا من الشرور فهي منبع لها وأصلها ،،!!
المشكلة التي نعاني منها أننا نرى ونسكت !!
وإن تكلمنا فقط ننكر !!
وإن حاولنا أن نفعل ما يجب أن نغيره تجدنا نتردد 
ونقدم في خطوة واحدة ومن ثم نتوقف لانستمر ،، نتراجع ، أو نفتر ،،!!
الصراع مع الذات أمر نعيشه في كل يوم من حياتنا ،،
بقاء الشر وعدم استطاعتنا في إزاحته عن طريقنا أمر مقلق مزعج مخزي
العيش بين المنكرات ، والاستسلام للمغريات أمر صعب محرج 
التساهل في أمور الدين ، والغض عن التقييم ، وعدم النصح والتعديل ،، واقع أليم !!
أيا نفس إلى متى هذا التهميش؟
إلى متى هذا السكوت الرهيب
إلى متى السكون والتخدير؟
إلى متى التسويف ، والتأخير؟
إلى متى التأجيل ،، ؟
لمَ كل هذه الغفوة ،،
ألم يأن وقت الصحوة ؟
إن لم يكن الآن فمتى من الغفلة نفوق ونصحو؟؟ 
الله المستعان
-------------------
فائدة : 

لا تأمن العيش في ارض ستهجرها
ان السنين وإن طالت قصيرات...
تبني القصور بدار لا مقام بها
أين الذين بنو ؟بل أين الحضارات ...؟
أين القلاع التي طالت سواترها ؟
سل الديار وسل من كان يسكنها
هل طاب عيش والمصير ممات ...؟!!!!!!
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا عيشة السعداء وميتة الشهداء
اللهم آمين 
أم بدر

----------


## حكمة

إليكم التالي وعليكم التعليق في :
ثقافة النساء في واجب العزاء!!!

دخلت والحزن والعبرة في صوتها تصاحب دعواتها لأهل العزاء قائلة :

إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده لأجل مسمى فلتصبروا ولتحتسبوا

عظم الله أجركم وأحسن عزاءكم وغفر لميتكم
ثم اتخذت لها مقعدا في منتصف المجلس ..جلست بجوار امرأتين، سمعت حوار دار بينهن

- ليش مالبستي البلوزة البيج الحرير كانت تناسب الطرحة( الأوف وايت) أللي أنت لابساها ؟!
-أيوة جات في بالي بس قلت ألبسها بكرة
=أللي يعيش لبكرة!!
-عشان بكرة آخر يوم في العزاء وقلت الناس حتكون كثير وراح ألبسها مع البنطلون البني
حتطلع مرررة شيك 
-طيب مادام أنك شايفة كدة يصير خلاص على قولتك بكرة الناس راح تكون كثير
!!!

(سحبتها رجلاها من هنا إلى آخر المجلس )

حيث كانت تجلس امرأة كبيرة تلبس الثوب الأبيض والطرحة البيضاء على طريقة أهل البلد 
(تحب هي الجلوس عند هذه الفئة السنية لما فيها من الخبرة والحنكة التي أكسبتهم هي الحياة)
وبمجرد أخذها الراحة في المكان والسلام إذ بفتاة صغيرة تدخل المجلس وتتجه إلى هذه المرأة التي بجوارها وتسلم على رأسها وتحب على يديها 
وأرادت الفتاة أن تسحب يدها فإذ بالمرأة العجوز تشدها في عتب شديد لا يسمعها إلا هي

-يا بنت وكأن ما عندك ملابس ؟
=خير يا ستي!!
-هذه ملابس تيجي فيها العزاء؟؟ ..وين الملابس أللي أبوك اشترالك هي من باريس الأسبوع اللي فات؟
=يا ستي هذيك كلها رسمي تعرفينني أحب السبور
-ايوة هذه تلبسيها في البيت مو هنا ،، والله لأقول لأبوك !!
- خلاص يا ستي حصل خير بكرة البس واحده منها..ما يهمك بس أنت هدىء شوي

!!!

(أخذت بعضها في خطوات سريعة إلى بهو المنزل)

وارتكنت على كنبة بجوار الدرج المؤدي إلى الطابق الأعلى..
في تلك اللحظة سمعت صفقة وثواني وجميع من في المنزل من خادمات !!وقد حضرن 
أيوة مدام قيلت من قبل الخادمة الفلبينية لـ (صاحبة البيت التي من أجلها جاءت النساء يعزونها في موت أحدى أقربائها المقربين إليها جدا) 
وفي كامل أناقتها والسبحة تتدلى من بين أصابعها
في كلمات كلها أمر واستعلاء قالت :
-كل شيء تمام
=أيوة مدام 
-السلطات والفاكهة حطيتوها؟
=أيوة مدام
-لا تنسي الشطة والليمون وحطي جنب كل طبق منديل معطر
فاهمة؟
-حاضر مدام
=تعالي أنت ورييني حطيتي الأجبان والحلاوة مظبوط على الطاوله؟
=يا(...) خلي الشاى جاهز لبعد مايتعشوا
-حاضر مدام
ياللا خلصوا عشان نقول للناس يتفضلوا..
-حاضر مدام
=لاتنسي الشاهي زي ماقلتلك..
آه لاتنسي صندوق الشاهي حطيه في نصف الطاولة يمكن أحد يبغى أخضر ولا ياسمين 
لاتكسفيني حطي السكر أللي بالسلوفان فاهمة
-فاهم مدام
(أين تذهب ؟؟..سلمت رقم العباءة للمرأة التي استلمت منها العباءة وغادرت المنزل بسرعة 
داعية للميت بالمغفرة والثبات عند السؤال
ولم تنسى دعواتها لأصحاب العزاء بأن يصبرهم الله على مصيبتهم!!!)


وفي عزاء آخر ..
وعلى السنة الشريفة على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

وقبل أن تصل (هي) إلى بيت العزاء بعدة أمتار كانت زحمة السير وتكادس السيارات ،والمشاة تركوا سياراتهم بعيدا لعدم وجود المواقف ..
جمهور غفير أتوا لواجب العزاء ،، فهذا مدخل رجال ومن هنا مدخل النساء 
دخلت وكان الجميع في صمت رهيب
المعزين يعزوا في هدوء وأهل العزاء في سكينة يتقبلون العزاء ..هناك فقط ماء على الطاولة
لمن أراد يروي عطشه ،،
أصحاب العزاء يسبحون بأصابع أيديهم..يستغفرون ويترحمون للميت بدون تكلف ولا مظاهر
خمس دقائق لكل معزية 
دخلن وخرجن بعباءاتهن 

اللهم أرحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين

في عزاء آخر

دخلت والكتيبات والمسابح والأشرطة وضعت على طاولة في مدخل البيت
أجزاء من القرآن الكريم تواجد في كل ركن من أركان المجلس 
(على أساس أن تقرأ كل معزية جزء يذهب أجره للميت!!)
!!!
عزاء آخر 

تدخل المعزية بالحذاء على المعزيين وأهل العزاء وجميعهم على الأرض جالسين!!

!!!
عزاء آخر

أصوات النساء يرج المجلس وكأنكِ في مناسبة أخرى ..يتكلمون في كل شيء
إلا شيء واحد ..الذي جاءن من أجله!!!
!!!
عزاء آخر

موديلات أخر صرعة
تسريحات ..بكل الأشكال
عباءات ملونة بكل الألوان
(أخر الصرعات في العزاء البنطلونات)!!

!!!
عزاء آخر

نساء حضرن العزاء فقط من أجل فلانة!! ..أسمع ماذا تقول :
أنا والله ماجيت العزاء إلا عشان فلانة أما بنت المرحومة أنا زعلانة منها علشان عمرها ماجت لي واجب !!
ولولا فلانة ماكنت جيت العزاء !!
انظر إلى هذه كيف أضاعت أجرها!!! .

عزاء آخر

منذ أن دخلت (هي) العزاء ..والقهوة والتمر في حركة مستمرة غير منقطعة 
ثم غذاء وبعد صلاة العشاء (عشاء).
!!!
هذا وأكثر من هذه أمور تحدث فى مراسم العزاء
توحيد اللباس في العزاء من أين لنا هذا المفهوم ؟
(بلوزة بيضاء ، والساتر السفلي أسود)!!
لا أدري من أين هذه الثقافة أحضرناها ؟

والذي يبعث بالشجن ..أصحاب العزاء
ميتهم في لحظة ضمة القبر يسأل ويحاسب وهم مشغولين منشغلين في أطعام المعزيين وماذا يلبسون!!

متى يكون العزاء والموت عبرة لنا 
أليس الموت خير واعظ !!
إنَا لله وإنَا إليه راجعون
------
أم بدر
7/4/2007م
ما ذكر سابقا (من الواقع) ،،،!!!

----------


## حكمة

لا شيء لي فيها ، و نفسي لا تشتهيها !!
هذه الذائعة الصيت مذهبة بالعقول ومضيعة للأوقات 
ومكدرة صفو النفوس ومحدثة الشقاق والخلافات ،
والتي يمجدونها وينفقون عليها ملايين الريالات والدولارات،
تلك المبجلة المكرمة المعززة ،،
اسمها الرياضي والشائع (كرة القدم ) !! 
واسمها القريب إلى رسمها ووصفها (لعبة الندم) !! 
ܔ-- !!!! --ܓ ‏
غريب وعجيب هذا الفعل .. حقا عجيب!!!!
من المؤسف والمحزن والمبكي 
أن نعرض صورتنا نحن الملسمين في عيون العالم بهذه الصورة البشعة المقززة !!!!
أن نجد من يمثلنا نحن العرب والمسملين في كأس العالم المقامة حاليا في جنوب أفريقيا 
(منتخب كبير بحجم فريق الجزائر الكروي) وقد تنكر لاعبيه برؤس أقرب إلى قوم البانكز
(حليقي الرؤوس !!) المعروف عنهم بأنهم الخارجين عن المجتمع
والمنبوذين من المجتمع بأفعالهم الغريبة الخارجة عن الطبيعة الإنسانية السوية 
أو بعبارة شاملة من يطلق عليهم بـ (الشواذ)،،،
لماذا ؟
وكيف ؟
لا يهم هنا أي سؤال مما سبق يسبق من !! 
حقيقة تسألت :
كيف سمحت الجهة المسؤولة عن هذه البعثة بأن تغادر البلاد بدون أي توجيه أو تنبيه بخطورة هذا العمل الغير أخلاقي ولا الديني ؟!!
وأنا على علم مسبق بأن هناك من هم مسؤولين وإداريين أكفاء وعلى قدر كبير من المسؤولية !! 
لماذا يقوم لاعبي منتخب بأكمله إلا القليل منهم بحلق رؤوسهم بهذا الشكل الملفت والشاذ عن الطبيعة والملفوظ من النفس السوية,
والمزعج للعين ومشتت النظر ؟!!
وقفة ولا بد منها 
قالوا أن الرياضة أخلاق وأدب وقدوة ،، أحقا كذلك ؟؟؟
إن كان كذلك فهذا رائع وجميل!!
هذا إن كانت كرة الندم تعتبر فعلا ممن تشتملهم معنى كلمة (الرياضة)!!

إذا هنا يجب أن تقف الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم وقفة جادة لمحاسبة هذا الفريق 
لما بدر منه من فعل يشوه ويسيء إلى المسملين كافة ،،، 
الله المستعان يا مسلمين 
أهكذا يجب أن يكون الحضور ؟؟!!
أهكذا يجب أن نضع البصمة ؟؟!!
أهكذا يجب أن نثبت الوجود ؟؟!! 
ابدا فالفعل غير مقبول وغير معقول 
آه يا نفس 
ياليت ذاك الحضور لم يكون !!
ويا قلب ،،،لا تحزن  
أم بدر

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

أحسن الله إليكِ وزادكِ من فضلِه

----------


## حكمة

> أحسن الله إليكِ وزادكِ من فضلِه


وإياكم اللهم آمين آمين آمين
لقد رفعتِ يا أختاة موضوع نسيت أني وضعته : )
جزيتِ خيرا اخيتي الشنقيطية ، رفعكِ الله في عليين حيث جنة عالية وأنهار ورياحين .....

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

تعلمي يا أختي لو جلست أرد على المشاركات جميعها لا أنتهي رائع ما سطرتِ 
ننتظر المزيد .. ولن أقبل الا بالمزيد

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله أختي الحبيبة 
وفقكِ الله لكل خير 
رائع جدا ما كتبتِ 
لا حرمتِ الأجر

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

يلا يا حكمة في انتظارك

----------


## مروة عاشور

حكمة!!

أنتِ مطالبة بعلبة صلصة أقصد بموضوع على رأس كل أسبوع!!
أين كنتُ عن هذه الدرر؟

أكرمكِ الله بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة, ولست متنازلة عن طلبي.

----------


## أم هانئ

> إنما كان هناك قرار وتأكيد لابد منه :
> وداعا للعمل وأهلا بالبيت !!!
> أم بدر__ حكمة


أحسنت أحسن الله إليك فالقرار في البيت نعمة لا تعدلها نعمة حيث الستر والاستقرار

وفي البيت ليست المرأة بعاطلة عن العمل بل هي رئيسته الفذة ............ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> إليكم التالي وعليكم التعليق في :
> ثقافة النساء في واجب العزاء!!!
> 
> دخلت والحزن والعبرة في صوتها تصاحب دعواتها لأهل العزاء قائلة :
> 
> إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده لأجل مسمى فلتصبروا ولتحتسبوا
> 
> عظم الله أجركم وأحسن عزاءكم وغفر لميتكم
> ثم اتخذت لها مقعدا في منتصف المجلس ..جلست بجوار امرأتين، سمعت حوار دار بينهن
> ...


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .... لا تعليق

----------


## أم هانئ

> *أنا وهي* 
> *مؤخرا أخبرتني أخت عزيزة وغالية إلى قلبي ،،*
> * أخبرتني بفائدة تخص اختبار العمر من خلال علبة الصلصة،،*
> *أختي الفاضلة تفيدنا بالتالي تقول رعاها الله :*
> *أخبري أخو أم عبد الله ،، أن علبة الصلصة ليست أبدا مقياس لاختبار العمر ،،*
> *ففتحها جدا يسير ،* 
> *وأمرها سهل وبسيط* 
> *إليكم الخطوة التالية ودعو عنكم الكأبة تطير :*
> *أقلبي علبة الصلصة فوق تحت ،،* 
> ...


وحياك وبياك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك 

أظن أن عندي فكرة أفضل لكبيرات السن أقصد لصغيرات السن
 ولو سألتني أم بدر لأخبرتك بها من قبل و لا ينبؤك مثل خبير .... ابتسامة

الفكرة هي : الاستغناء عن علب الصلصة ألبتة واستخدام الطماطم الطبيعية في الطهو

أفضل من وجوه منها : تجنب المواد الحافظة التي فيها ، والأهم بتجنب استخدامها

نستغني عن مساعدة الآخرين .... ابتسامة

والسؤال يا أم بدر : هل سيذهب ذلك الشعور بالكِبر الذي يملأ النفس ؟!!

الله المستعان ...

----------


## أم هانئ

بورك فيك أم بدر فعلى مدار حوالي الساعة قرأت كامل الموضوع بمشاركاته

فاستفدت واستمتعت و ائتنست بما جادت به نفسك الطيبة أحسن الله إليك

واعذريني فلست مجيدة للمدح كمثلك ولكنه جهد المقل الصادق ... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكن الله أخواتي الكريمات ..
أحفظ لكن جميل المشاعر أخياتي
أحب أن أرد على كل مشاركة هنا
فقط في حاجة لبعض الوقت 
نسأل الله أن ييسر الأمر
بإذن الله سأعود

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيك وبما تخطه يداك جزيت الجنة

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

نسيت أن أشكر أم عبد الله صاحبة موضوع الصلصة؛ فقد دفعني حديثها إلى المطبخ لأقيس عمري الافتراضي مع إحدى العلب وقد عادت ثقتي بنفسي بعد أن تيسر فتحها بكل سهولة ولله الحمد.

اقتراح أم هانئ رائع؛ لكن في بعض الأماكن يرتفع سعر الطماطم الطازجة ويجعل هذا العمل ربما يزيد أربع مرات على سعر الصلصة المعلبة, فالله المستعان.

----------


## حكمة

> تعلمي يا أختي لو جلست أرد على المشاركات جميعها لا أنتهي رائع ما سطرتِ 
> ننتظر المزيد .. ولن أقبل الا بالمزيد


بفضل من الله ؛ عدنا 
حيّ هلا بغاليتنا أم البراء وعائشة ،،
 والله يا أخية لم أكن أتوقع أن يظهر هذا الموضوع على السطح مرة أخرى ..
ليس لشيء ،، ولكن اعترافا بما جاء فيه من بضاعة فقيرة ..
ولكنك فعلتيها يا أخية : ) فماذا عساي أقول؟!
أسأل الله أن يعطينا مما عطاكم

----------


## حكمة

> ما شاء الله أختي الحبيبة 
> وفقكِ الله لكل خير 
> رائع جدا ما كتبتِ 
> لا حرمتِ الأجر


حياها الله ويا مرحبا بأختنا الفاضلة أم حمزة وفقنا الله وإياكم
جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## حكمة

> يلا يا حكمة في انتظارك


إذا ستنتظرون طويلا .... ابتسامة خجولة

حقيقة لا أدري  يا أخية كيف أشكركِ وماذا أقول بخصوص هذا التشجيع ؟!
أسعدكِ الله يا أخية وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## حكمة

> حكمة!!
> نعم أخيتي التوحيد : )
> 
> أنتِ مطالبة بعلبة صلصة أقصد بموضوع على رأس كل أسبوع!!
> أين كنتُ عن هذه الدرر؟
> أكرمكِ الله بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة, ولست متنازلة عن طلبي.


أضحك الله سنك أختنا العزيزة التوحيد
لا أردك أخية ولكن من أين لي والبضاعة يعلمها الله ؟؟!
وأنتم أصحاب علم ولا يخفى عليكم حالنا .. الله المستعان
أكرمكِ الله في الدارين وعطركِ بالرياحين  ,, آمين

----------


## حكمة

> أحسنت أحسن الله إليك فالقرار في البيت نعمة لا تعدلها نعمة حيث الستر والاستقرار
> 
> وفي البيت ليست المرأة بعاطلة عن العمل بل هي رئيسته الفذة ............ابتسامة


لا فضَّ الله فوكِ أختنا الحبيبة  أم صهيب 
 أوجزتي فأصبتي بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ

----------


## حكمة

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .... لا تعليق


ومالم يذكر ؛ كثير !!!
نسأل الله أن يرحمنا ويرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين ... آمين

----------


## حكمة

> أم هانئ





> أظن أن عندي فكرة أفضل لكبيرات السن أقصد لصغيرات السن


وهل هنا بيننا من هن من كبيرات السن ؟!!  ابتسامة بريئة 



> ولو سألتني أم بدر لأخبرتك بها من قبل و لا ينبؤك مثل خبير .... ابتسامة


ولا يهمك عزيزتي فالقادم من الأسئلة كثيرة ،، كوني مستعدة لها 



> الفكرة هي : الاستغناء عن علب الصلصة ألبتة واستخدام الطماطم الطبيعية في الطهو
> أفضل من وجوه منها : تجنب المواد الحافظة التي فيها ، والأهم بتجنب استخدامها
> نستغني عن مساعدة الآخرين .... ابتسامة



الحقيقة يا أختاة ليتها اقتصرت على علبة الصلصة هذه فقط لكان الأمر أيسر، 
فنحن وكما تفضلتي لا نستخدمها كثير..
إنما هناك علب أخرى مثل علبة الجبنة وعلبة المربى وغيرها كثير ...
تضعنا في كثير من الأحايين في مواقف لا نحسد عليها...




> والسؤال يا أم بدر : هل سيذهب ذلك الشعور بالكِبر الذي يملأ النفس ؟!!
> الله المستعان ...


ولكي أجيب على سؤالكِ يا أم صهيب دعيني أسألكِ :
هل جربتي أنتِ فتح مثل تلك العلب ؟ وهل استعنتِ بالغير ؟
؛ إن كانت إجابتك بنعم في الحالتين :ستعلمين حينها ردي على سؤالكِ ... ابتسامة
وإن كانت إجابتك بـ لا .. فخذي وقتكِ ( بعض من السنين ) لتأتيني بعدها بالإجابة مصحوبة بالمشاعر ، وسوف تكون موثّقة بالخبرة والتجربة وهذه الإجابة المطلوبة في كل الأحوال .. ابتسامة
((((( هروب من إجابة السؤال ))))))) *-^ ابتسامة ماكرة 
تدرين أم هانئ ؛ سوف أحيل السؤال لأم عبدالله وإن أجابتني بصدق سوف أعرضها عليكِ ! : )

حياكِ الله أم هانئ وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## حكمة

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> نسيت أن أشكر أم عبد الله صاحبة موضوع الصلصة؛ فقد دفعني حديثها إلى المطبخ لأقيس عمري الافتراضي مع إحدى العلب وقد عادت ثقتي بنفسي بعد أن تيسر فتحها بكل سهولة ولله الحمد.
> 
> اقتراح أم هانئ رائع؛ لكن في بعض الأماكن يرتفع سعر الطماطم الطازجة ويجعل هذا العمل ربما يزيد أربع مرات على سعر الصلصة المعلبة, فالله المستعان.


وأم عبدالله تهديك سلامها وشكرها،،
أخبريني أخيتي التوحيد أي نوع من تلك العلب أجريتي عليها اختبارك هذا؟
أشك بأن تكون من نفس نوعية علبة أم عبد الله ___ ابتسامة 
عموما .. أمنحي نفسك المزيد من الوقت وأعيدي فتحها في وقت آخر (مقداره العديد من السنوات)____ بارك الله في عمركِ وعملكِ
أسعدني حضوركِ أخيتي جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

سأفتح مصنع للمعلبات أقلبها في كراتين بدل المعلبات ويكون فتحها من أسهل ما يمكن
وسأبيعها بالمجان كمان
ان شاالله ما حد حوش ... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> سأفتح مصنع للمعلبات أقلبها في كراتين بدل المعلبات ويكون فتحها من أسهل ما يمكن
> وسأبيعها بالمجان كمان
> ان شاالله ما حد حوش ... ابتسامة


تبارك الرحمن تضحية كبيرة من أم البراء لتخفي بها عجزنا وقلة حيلتنا ______ابتسامة
لا أخفيك موجودة هذه النوعية يا أخية (معجون الطماطم في العلبة الكرتونية)
ولكن ماذا تقولي يا أختاة ؛ فهناك من يحضرها لنا (علبة الصلصة الزجاجية) ولا يستبدلها بغيرها وكأنه يختبرنا بها : )

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> تبارك الرحمن تضحية كبيرة من أم البراء لتخفي بها عجزنا وقلة حيلتنا ______ابتسامة
> لا أخفيك موجودة هذه النوعية يا أخية (معجون الطماطم في العلبة الكرتونية)
> ولكن ماذا تقولي يا أختاة ؛ فهناك من يحضرها لنا (علبة الصلصة الزجاجية) ولا يستبدلها بغيرها وكأنه يختبرنا بها : )


أضحك الله سنك

----------

